# GBB Setups?



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi all, 

Just purchased my first GBB juvie (about 5cm) which arrives next week and I need some inspiration for setup ideas...

I would like to avoid half plant pot/skull hides as have these in other setups already - what does everyone else use? Also, I know these guys like to climb and web ALOT so I should provide some sort of branch? What would be the best to use?

If you would all be so kind, can people post pics of their setups please?

Also any tips on keeping it at the right humidity etc - this will be my first non 'recommended-for-beginner' T so want to make sure I get everything right for my new addition! 

I've not bought a tank yet (going shopping on Sunday) so also recommendations on size would be great.

I know this post makes me sound like a total n00b, but I can assure you I'm not... just quite nervous as previously stated, want to make sure I get everything right... Been an ambition to get a GBB for AGES now and don't want to mess up! :blush:

Thank you all in advance!

Emma


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

They like a lot of branches, twigs, things like that. They don't need a hide so don't bother with one. Tall, thin, stiff plastic plants are good too. The idea is to get a lot of high anchor points for them to web on, and they will will web a lot. Tank size for a 5cm juvi: they grow pretty quick so try and find something bigger than 6"x6"x8". With regards to humidity, bone dry substrate, provide a small water bowl but they will not use it, don't spray either.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The only species of this genus and yet it’s one of the most beautiful tarantula available.
Upto about 2" you need to supply a light spray or water bowl but once they reach that size they're far better suited to a completely dry enclosure. Don't worry about humidity unless you are breeding these.
Semi arboreal so provide plenty of arboreal furnishings for them to anchor their web onto. They are inquisitive but will repeatedly strike if provoked.
If you have a juvenile I'd suggest getting a 12x12x12" enclosure as they are great hunters and voracious eaters. They'll gradually web it out until it looks like this:


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Poxicator said:


> The only species of this genus and yet it’s one of the most beautiful tarantula available.


Totally agree! I've been in love with them since I first saw a picture when perusing for my first T... been desperate for one ever since, but managed to hold off getting one knowing that they are totally differnt from Brachys.

Thanks for the advice so far - I did a google search on setups but it didn't come back with many relevant hits. Always an RFUKer with a helpful hint


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i got a adult 90% female yestoday they are brill realy peacefull good luck with yours


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i got a adult 90% female yestoday they are brill realy peacefull good luck with yours


Not as large slings/juvis they are not. Skittish head case springs to mind.:crazy:


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Not as large slings/juvis they are not. Skittish head case springs to mind.:crazy:


yes, I'm looking forward to transferring it from tub to tank... :whistling2:


----------



## MrFerretman6 (Sep 1, 2011)

Embo said:


> yes, I'm looking forward to transferring it from tub to tank... :whistling2:


They are so funny at that size, they're not quite sure which direction to go in so kind of go in all directions. It won't cause you to much trouble though.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

MrFerretman6 said:


> Not as large slings/juvis they are not. Skittish head case springs to mind.:crazy:


only got it yestoday its around the 5in mark might get mean lol


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I've had mine about a year now.
I upgraded her to an exo terra nano about 6 months ago. This size tank has been ideal and although she continues to grow at such a fast rate, I know that it will last.
Would really recommened the nano for this species as has sufficient height for anchoring webbing (and a bargain at my pet shop at £24)










Hope the link works.
She has built an amazing web - from front on it looks just like a hammock, but when you look into it, it is actually a cool funnel that goes a long way down.

I find that neglect is the best way to treat her - I rarely disturb her, never mist her and only top up the water bowl when it is empty. Bone dry substrate (I've never seen her on the ground though)
She prefers to be left alone.

She was really skittish when she was younger and would dart down her funnel as soon as a light went on or if anyone peered in to her tank, but now she is bigger she is out and about all the time. Certainly now she is 'queen' of her nano. We have a mutual respect - she never flicks cos she knows that when the door opens then food is coming!


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

I've raised mine up in an arborial setup up for the last two years but got it into my head they were more terrestrial so move it :lol: looks like i was right first time .


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree.
Even when mine was a sling in a tub, it spent most of its time 'up.'
I've yet to see mine on the ground.


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Lu Lizard said:


> I've had mine about a year now.
> I upgraded her to an exo terra nano about 6 months ago. This size tank has been ideal and although she continues to grow at such a fast rate, I know that it will last.
> Would really recommened the nano for this species as has sufficient height for anchoring webbing (and a bargain at my pet shop at £24)
> 
> ...



I was looking at Exo-Terra's - pet shop up the road from my work sells the 30x30x30cm for £45... [email protected] do it for £35 but you have to order the nano specially. My favourite pet shop does the glass cubes, but they want £55 for that size!?!? :gasp: can you tell me where you got yours from, please?? Bargain @ £25!!

My worry about the Exo-terra is the front opening doors... I'd be super-paranoid that it would escape! But I guess if I did what you've done and position everything at the back it would keep the T away from the front.


----------



## robowen (Aug 14, 2010)

custom aqauria do a 12x12x12 cube vented with a lid on top for £25 ish...give them a ring

CustomAquaria_home


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Embo said:


> I was looking at Exo-Terra's - pet shop up the road from my work sells the 30x30x30cm for £45... [email protected] do it for £35 but you have to order the nano specially. My favourite pet shop does the glass cubes, but they want £55 for that size!?!? :gasp: can you tell me where you got yours from, please?? Bargain @ £25!!
> 
> My worry about the Exo-terra is the front opening doors... I'd be super-paranoid that it would escape! But I guess if I did what you've done and position everything at the back it would keep the T away from the front.


Swell reptiles do them for £27. £3.99 shipping. I bought a 30x30x45 from there a couple months back for a good price which my P.miranda is going in next week. I have a male and a female GBB in exo faunariums that do ok but I want to upgrade to either the 30x30 cube or a couple of nano. Have a look on their website.

Advanced Natural Terrarium Nano - Tall


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

First T I got, love these spids!
Mine is kept in a 18x18x18 exo terra, kept the back drop, about 2inch of bone dry substrate, water bowl in there (I use bug gel and yes, she does use it) cork bark slab propped up at an angle (she lives under this, thoroughly webbed up) and a twig propped up in the opposite corner. Super skittish but very quick to run back into her hide, doesn't threat really.
I don't use any extra heat, but my room is pretty warm anyway, don't mist her either, that really upsets her. Erm, 'bout it really, I would post pics, but i'm in Afghan at the moment, sorry.
Good luck with yours!!!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

The bug gel you are using is like dangling a carrot. They are attracted to it but can't consume. You won't find bug gel in the wild, but you will find that the habitat this species inhabits receives morning mist which is quickly dried off by the heat of the sun. That's why some suggest a little spraying of the web. But, GBB as juveniles prefer a much drier environment and receive most of their water requirements from the food they eat.


----------



## Lordaradon (Oct 11, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> The bug gel you are using is like dangling a carrot. They are attracted to it but can't consume. You won't find bug gel in the wild, but you will find that the habitat this species inhabits receives morning mist which is quickly dried off by the heat of the sun. That's why some suggest a little spraying of the web. But, GBB as juveniles prefer a much drier environment and receive most of their water requirements from the food they eat.


Fair one, i've just witnessed her several times literally draped over the dish so assumed she was using it, should I not even bother with it then?
And yeah I read that aswell, and I used to lightly mist based on that bit of gen, however, having seen her skitz out after misting, I decided to put a stop to it lol.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Personally I wouldnt use it, and save yourself the cost of it. Steve Dye explained properly in another thread why tarantula can't use it better than I have, but essentially they just can't drink from it.
I just use a light spray on the web, very occassionally and only keep things off-dry as slings. Adults and juveniles seem to hate moisture and can lead to their deaths.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Just moved my GBB into a bigger tub. She has loads of fake plant type things in there and has already started to web up the enclosure. I do provide a small t-light holder of water. She's pretty calm too


----------



## Alaina (Nov 18, 2009)

I tend to use twigs, either thin ones twisted together to make a cube or thicker twigs rested or glued together

This was my large Juvie/SA GBB's first enclosure



















And I moved her into something bigger with thicker twigs after a molt about 3 months ago and got a similar result




























And after 3 months



















And I bought a small juvie which I am waiting to molt again to move to another enclosure. As it stands it has nothing but substrate and a few leaves in its tub


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

I re-housed mine just 2 days ago and already she has started on her new web


----------



## Embo (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you all so much for your replies  big help, feeling much more confident now. And gained lots of inspiration for my setup!

I managed to find an exo-terra 30x30x30 which was discounted because of a small crack in the glass on one of the doors - just in the corner by the lock. Really was tiny & wouldn't have affected it at all so long as I didn't go banging on the glass lol.

When I got it home, turns out the 'crack' was just a bit of excess rubber... que victorious fist-pumping : victory:

Arrival day is this Friday, so I'm getting pretty excited now!! Still got a bit more shopping to do in terms of substrate, stick collecting and any fancy ornaments that I feel the T just MUST have... 

So I'm almost there  I hate the wait, it's almost unbearable!!


----------

